# Macbook Air 11in vs 13in



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

The only differences so far that i know of is that the 11in doesn't have a sd card slot, has shorter battery life, and smaller top row keys. I really love the 11in because its more portable, i wonder if going for a 13in with an sd card is worth it? The 11in looks amazingly thin and portable.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't see the point in getting the 13" MBA when the 13" MBP is actually cheaper, and better in every way (except thinness). The 13" MBA honestly seems like a joke.

13" Macbook Air
* 1.86GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
* 2GB memory
* 256GB flash storage
* NVIDIA GeForce 320M graphics
* Up to 7 hours battery
* $1,649.00

13" Macbook Pro
* 2.66Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo
* 4GB Memory
* 320GB hard drive
* SD card slot
* NVIDIA GeForce 320M graphics
* Up to 10 hours battery
* $1,549.00


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Actually, if I was heavy traveller, I would prefer a MBA vs a MBP. The thinness is great, but the weight savings is better.

Personally, it all depends on whether you can handle the 11.6" screen. I would like this, I currently own a netbook, and this would be better, but I don't travel that much and I already own a macbook. 

I hate how people are already saying that Apple caved to making a netbook because the new MBA has a 11.6" screen. Its not a netbook, its an actual computer.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I look at my older MacBook Air 1.83 GHz with 128 Gb SSD and see only small external differences compared to the newer design (SD card slot, form factor, no backlit kb on the new model, two USB slots). Too bad the processor has taken a step back. You have to configure the highest priced model to get a 2.13 GHz C2D.

If it wasn't for my iPad, I would have made the jump to a new MBA. If there was a bigger performance improvement (perhaps the next generation), I'll reconsider.

The 11 inch model looks great for portability. I'll have to check it out at the Apple Store. But most of my portable needs are handled by my iPad.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

kloan said:


> I don't see the point in getting the 13" MBA when the 13" MBP is actually cheaper, and better in every way (except thinness). The 13" MBA honestly seems like a joke.
> 
> 13" Macbook Air
> * 1.86GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
> ...


Well the 13" can be upgraded to a 2.13 GHz processor and with flash memory it's reads should be lightening fast and it is a lot lighter, so I wouldn't say the 13" Macbook Pro is better in every way... better is subjective to what one wants and needs.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

kloan said:


> I don't see the point in getting the 13" MBA when the 13" MBP is actually cheaper, and better in every way (except thinness). The 13" MBA honestly seems like a joke.
> 
> 13" Macbook Air
> * 1.86GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
> ...


If you're gonna compare, you should compare Apples to Apples (heh). The 13" MBP you quoted there doesn't have an SSD - the most expensive component in the new Air's. With the 256GB SSD, the 13" MBP is actually $2337 - versus $1749 for the 4GB RAM equivalent Air. That's a difference of over $600.

And I'd argue that lots of people (who do regular stuff like surfing, emailing, facebook, chat, MS Word) would not notice the difference between 1.86Ghz and 2.66Ghz - and would *really* notice a difference between a 320GB 5400RPM drive and a zippy 256GB SSD.



billwong said:


> I look at my older MacBook Air 1.83 GHz with 128 Gb SSD and see only small external differences compared to the newer design (SD card slot, form factor, no backlit kb on the new model, two USB slots). Too bad the processor has taken a step back. You have to configure the highest priced model to get a 2.13 GHz C2D.
> 
> If it wasn't for my iPad, I would have made the jump to a new MBA. If there was a bigger performance improvement (perhaps the next generation), I'll reconsider.
> 
> The 11 inch model looks great for portability. I'll have to check it out at the Apple Store. But most of my portable needs are handled by my iPad.


I've also got an SSD-equipped RevB Air, so I'm also on the fence. I have an iPad, but the 2.3Lbs of the 11" Air are really appealing. The iPad almost never leaves my house - I'd rather do my work (primarily wriitng) on my Air, than on the iPad anytime.

I also think it's too bad that the processor stepped back, and will really miss the Backlit keyboard.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't like the iPad cause its not running os x and I can't carry it like a laptop. I'd get the MBA to take to places easily like my mbp is nice but it's quite heavy to carry to school everyday.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I really like the 11" MBA - since my main computer is, and always will be, a desktop, a smaller MBA for portability here and there would be ideal. (Not a fan of the iPad for the same reason as the poster above me - it's not running Mac OS X.)


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I think the 11 MBA is the apple netbook and now the iPad should be called the giant iPod touch


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

fyrefly said:


> If you're gonna compare, you should compare Apples to Apples (heh). The 13" MBP you quoted there doesn't have an SSD - the most expensive component in the new Air's.


Strictly speaking, the new Airs don't have SSDs either... on-board flash memory instead. Not sure if that really makes any difference to most people, or how it affects the cost, but I think it probably means there's little or no hope of user upgrades.

Anyway... the Air will continue to be contentious. If size and weight aren't the most important factors to you, then the tradeoffs required to get the computers so slim and light will always look too extreme to you. 

There was an epic debate/flamewar about this when the original Air came out; the only thing that's really different now is that the price/performance gap isn't quite as big as it was then. 

But the gap is still there, so the Air will continue to look to most Mac users the way a Mac looks to most PC users: overpriced, underpowered, big premium for style.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

iMatt said:


> Strictly speaking, the new Airs don't have SSDs either... on-board flash memory instead. Not sure if that really makes any difference to most people, or how it affects the cost, but I think it probably means there's little or no hope of user upgrades.


The new MacBook Air has the flash memory integrated into the logic board - it is not a separate part in the unit. This means which ever model you buy, make sure the on board storage is enough for you. No upgrading later down the road. The good news about this design is that it makes the unit lighter, and takes up less space inside, meaning more room for other things - i.e.; a big battery.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Lars said:


> The new MacBook Air has the flash memory integrated into the logic board - it is not a separate part in the unit. This means which ever model you buy, make sure the on board storage is enough for you. No upgrading later down the road. The good news about this design is that it makes the unit lighter, and takes up less space inside, meaning more room for other things - i.e.; a big battery.


I thought in the images they showed, that the flash was on a daughterboard. The chips were aligned in a single row of four, with some control IC at the end. In the image looking at the logic board, when you see the flash chips, they seemed to have a connector at the right-hand end of the board. Though that doesn't mean it's upgradeable - it could be some proprietary part that would only be available to Apple. But I was sure that the flash was not soldered to the logic board.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Stephanie said:


> I thought in the images they showed, that the flash was on a daughterboard. The chips were aligned in a single row of four, with some control IC at the end. In the image looking at the logic board, when you see the flash chips, they seemed to have a connector at the right-hand end of the board. Though that doesn't mean it's upgradeable - it could be some proprietary part that would only be available to Apple. But I was sure that the flash was not soldered to the logic board.


You're right - it is on its own board - and the cost is outrageous, and it is a proprietary design and part through Apple. No one will paying that kind of money to upgrade... (a 128GB SSD card is over $800).

Edit: In addition, the RAM can't be upgraded after the fact either - this will force people into CTO'ing their MBA's from the Apple Online Store to 4GB as well. (Only $100, thankfully.)


----------



## Munch (Jun 15, 2006)

Lars said:


> You're right - it is on its own board - and the cost is outrageous, and it is a proprietary design and part through Apple. No one will paying that kind of money to upgrade... (a 128GB SSD card is over $800).
> 
> Edit: In addition, the RAM can't be upgraded after the fact either - this will force people into CTO'ing their MBA's from the Apple Online Store to 4GB as well. (Only $100, thankfully.)


I have a feeling that with the Flash HDD, the machine will feel like it has more ram due to VM paging on a non mechanical HDD. Just IMO, I guess anyone who has owned the old Air with a SSD would probably have felt it too with less RAM.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Munch said:


> I have a feeling that with the Flash HDD, the machine will feel like it has more ram due to VM paging on a non mechanical HDD. Just IMO, I guess anyone who has owned the old Air with a SSD would probably have felt it too with less RAM.


As a RevB Air owner with SSD - I haven't found this to be the case. My Air's 2GB RAM ceiling is something I hit daily in terms of productivity and machine slowdowns. If I could somehow upgrade my Air to 4GB, I'd be a happy man.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The MacBook Pros are heavy for someone who has to carry one around all the time. 2.9lb and 2.3lb with a 7 and 5 hour battery life respectively is awesome.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

didn't SJ say something about netbooks at one point?


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I think the new 11" is the real news here purely from a size perspective.

The 13" is well...meh, but it does have a higher screen res than the 13"MBP.
Otherwise, one can replace their HD with a SSD and achieve similar speed times.

And oh btw, one difference between the two new MBA's is the 11" doesn't have a backlit keyboard.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

satchmo said:


> And oh btw, one difference between the two new MBA's is the 11" doesn't have a backlit keyboard.


Neither model has a backlit keyboard.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The MBA is not a Netbook, it's an ultraportable with a capable processor, proper screen resolutions (none of this 600 high stuff) and dedicated video cards (very few netbooks have this)


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

The new MacBook Air is an interesting device for someone looking for nearly full functionality in a small, light computer. And if you are strictly MacOS only, you would have to decide between an iPad and an MBA if you didn't want the "bulk" (relatively speaking) of a 13.3" MBP. In my case, I have a 13.3" MBP and for serious computing when I'm travelling, this really fits the bill. But I also like having a smaller netbook, which is less functional, but more than adequate for routine stuff like checking email, browsing, reading documents, listening to music and occasionally watching a downloaded video clip. For this I turned to a PC netbook, which I run with Linux to avoid Windows. Linux is free, very capable and more configurable than either Windows or MacOSX. As I recently bought an 11.6" "netbook", it's interesting to compare it with the current MBA option. My netbook is an Acer Timeline 1810TZ, for which I paid $480. I put a 60 gb SSD in it, which one can buy for about $100 today, raising the price to $580 vs $1050 for the MBA. I'll compare the advantages of each:

11.6" MBA advantages
- slightly faster processor (CULV 1.4 ghz vs CULV 1.3 ghz in Acer)
- much better video card (nVidia vs Intel shared memory)
- weight (2.3 vs 3.1 lb)
- OS (OSX vs Linux or Win 7 home premium)
- drive (64 gb flash vs 60 gb SSD)
- better sound output

Acer advantages
- cost ($470 less)
- battery life (8 hr vs 5 hr)
- SD slot
- extra usb port (3 vs 2)
- ethernet connector
- much more upgradable (easy access to RAM & HD)

Similar features
- 2 gb RAM standard
- HDMI output
- wireless n
- 1366 x 768 glossy display
- multi-touch trackpad (though the MBA would have more functions)

By the way, the Acer with an SSD running Ubuntu Netbook Edition (Linux with many of the desktop features that OSX 10.7 will be copying), starts up in 12 seconds; pretty close to instant-on.

Comparing the two with the difference in price, I'm not sorry at all that I didn't wait and buy the new MBA. But it would be a different story if I didn't already have a MBP and use it as my travelling "work" machine. Hypothetically, either the Acer or the 11.6" MBA is powerful enough to use as a full-fledged work computer, but not for me - the display is too small. For my use of a small form-factor device, the iPad is a more relevant comparison to a PC netbook running Linux. But even there, I prefer the extra functionality of the netbook should I need it, and a physical keyboard is easier for me to use than a virtual one. But we'll see what Apple does with the next generation of iPads. Despite my choice, both the MBA and the iPad are devices of future interest.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Jobs Said this at the iPad launch:










And Tim Cook said netbooks have "cramped keyboards, terrible software, junky hardware, very small screens, and just not a consumer experience".

The 11.6" Air seems to keep to all of their claims:

- full-sized keyboard
- Full OSX
- Aluminum Unibody
- 16x9 1366x768 screen

The only thing I could see them going back on is "slow". The 1.4Ghz ULV processors definitely aren't speed demons, but they should be fast enough for many people's regular tasks. 

We'll see how the market percieves the 11" model. Be interesting to see if the 11" or 13" model does better.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

fyrefly said:


> ....
> And Tim Cook said netbooks have "cramped keyboards, terrible software, junky hardware, very small screens, and just not a consumer experience".
> 
> The 11.6" Air seems to keep to all of their claims:
> ...


I believe that all 11.6" netbooks (some would call them laptops) have full-sized keyboards and 1366 x 768 screens; my Acer certainly does. And while the full OS it comes with is Windows and I'm not impressed with it, the Ubuntu Linux I installed on it is free and full-featured. Jobs must have liked something about Ubuntu's netbook edition because from what I saw of the 10.7 preview, Apple is freely copying the main interface features from it. Nothing wrong with that, mind you, as it is open source software.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Fox said:


> I believe that all 11.6" netbooks (some would call them laptops) have full-sized keyboards and 1366 x 768 screens; my Acer certainly does. And while the full OS it comes with is Windows and I'm not impressed with it, the Ubuntu Linux I installed on it is free and full-featured. Jobs must have liked something about Ubuntu's netbook edition because from what I saw of the 10.7 preview, Apple is freely copying the main interface features from it. Nothing wrong with that, mind you, as it is open source software.


Do you have one of these: 
Acer Aspire One 11.6" Netbook Review - TechSpot

It's an interesting piece of tech. The Atom-Z processor will hold it back a bit, as will the Intel graphics, but otherwise, it looks decent. 

It still doesn't take away from the fact that there are a lot of 10" netbooks with 1028x600 screens that aren't a pleasure to work on (especially, and this is only my personal opinion - with the bilingual keyboards that seem mandatory on all netbooks in Canada). 

The Acer Timeline series is an interesting ultra-portable that blurs the netbook likes as does the 11" MBA. 

Acer Aspire TimelineX 1830T - Netbook Reviews

Many have also pointed to the newly released i7 Timeline as an example of what Apple could have done with the MBA - had it wanted to forego the NVidia chip and stick with the Intel IGP:

http://www.pcworld.com/article/206227/acer_crams_a_core_i7_into_its_new_timelinex_ultraportable.html

That looks like a pretty killer machine -- and a great i7 processor that Turbo's up to 2.53Ghz. The problem there is Apple's reluctance to adopt the Arrandale processors, without a seperate, discrete graphics chip - and Intel's spat with NVidia that stops Nvidia from developing integrated graphics chips for the iX series processors. 

Ars Technica also says that the current design of the MBA's motherboard is too small for an Arrandale chip:



ars technica said:


> The dual-chip [Arrandale] packages are considerably larger than the small-outline packages for the low-voltage Core 2 Duos originally introduced on the first MacBook Air. Even with the integrated northbridge and GPU, Arrandale processors still require a separate controller. The combination simply couldn't fit on the MacBook Air's minuscule logic board. Instead of giving up room to shoehorn in updated processors, Apple instead chose to improve the MacBook Air's battery capacity. With seven hours of promised life without any need for an external battery, it can be argued that this is a useful trade-off.


Why Apple saddled the MacBook Air with "gimped" CPUs


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

Very interesting post, fyrefly; some useful material there to reflect on what Apple could have done or could not do. With regard to my Acer Timeline, the processor is not an Atom-Z; it's not an Atom at all. It's the SU4100 chip, which is a 1.3 ghz core 2 duo. It flies in comparison to my old netbook with an Atom 270 chip. Specs on my unit are here. It's not quite the speed of the Acer Timeline 1830T you provided the review for, but it's a lot cheaper and got excellent reviews.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

According to iFixit, the flash storage is removable (although Apple has used rounded torx screws on the bottom casing):


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

With a drift away from MBA 11in vs MBA 13 in in this thread has anyone considered where the MacBook Polycarb is going to fit into the future line up.

With all other Mac's lappy's getting solid state drives and aluminium chassis so far except the MacBook and with the MBA 11in. having a starting price at the price point of the MacBook do you think Apple is giving indications of bye-bye MacBook, hello MBA then MBP, in the next revision.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

BigDL said:


> With a drift away from MBA 11in vs MBA 13 in in this thread has anyone considered where the MacBook Polycarb is going to fit into the future line up.
> 
> With all other Mac's lappy's getting solid state drives and aluminium chassis so far except the MacBook and with the MBA 11in. having a starting price at the price point of the MacBook do you think Apple is giving indications of bye-bye MacBook, hello MBA then MBP, in the next revision.


I think the polycarb days are clearly numbered, IMHO.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

But you get a Superdrive and more storage (with up to 500GB HDs) on the MacBook. There'll still be a market for the MacBook if you ask me.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

dona83 said:


> But you get a Superdrive and more storage (with up to 500GB HDs) on the MacBook. There'll still be a market for the MacBook if you ask me.


Just not in a polycarb shell.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> We'll see how the market percieves the 11" model. Be interesting to see if the 11" or 13" model does better.


My gut tells me the 11" because it is a new form factor... but as Dr.G. says.... "We shall see."


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Market is one thing pronouncement from STEVE are a whole n'other matter


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

screature said:


> I think the polycarb days are clearly numbered, IMHO.


Screature, I value your opinion in all things Mac. I am torn, now, between an iPad and a Mac Air, I'd go the 13 incher. I want a device that is light, I can take notes on, email, and watch the occasional video and, display during my lessons for my ESL student.

If you had to choose, would you chose the iPad or the Air? Concerning the new operating system which appears to me to be able to take advantage of the Apps that are out there, these two seem to be more comparable than the MBP.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rps said:


> Screature, I value your opinion in all things Mac. I am torn, now, between an iPad and a Mac Air, I'd go the 13 incher. I want a device that is light, I can take notes on, email, and watch the occasional video and, display during my lessons for my ESL student.
> 
> If you had to choose, would you chose the iPad or the Air? Concerning the new operating system which appears to me to be able to take advantage of the Apps that are out there, these two seem to be more comparable than the MBP.


:lmao: It is interesting that you should ask. As I said in a previous post in a different thread speculating on the MBA... if what is predicted (which largely came true especially re: the 11") maybe my iPad fund just turned into a MacBook Air fund. To be honest, I am personally torn. I think that it comes down to needs and wants (in marketing parlance features and benefits... benefits being equivalent to performance) and everyone is going to be different in this regard so it will be a very personal decision.

Here is my take... If you want a small light portable device that is primarily convenient, moderately priced (relatively speaking), the *processing* demands will be light and will be used mostly for communication and entertainment I think the iPad is the way to go.

If you want true (moderate) computing power in addition to the features mentioned above but with a slight/moderate loss in convenience, gain in weight, loss in battery life and can afford the additional cost, then go with the Air. I still haven't figured that equation out for myself yet so I can't really answer your question, but that is the state of my current thinking.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Yes, I can see where you are coming from. What my concern, if that is the word, is the texting function, So I am leaning toward the Air. I've tried my daughters keyboard on her Touch, and I know the iPads is bigger, but it is quite an awkward process to have the iPad on your knee and try to type, as the Air is more comfortable. What bugs me is the processor speed of the Air and the cost to get a 4 gig machine .... I'm wondering if Apple realised the difficulty the iPad brings to the table on the Air and thus the reason for the current configuration. I would really like to see at least a 2.6 processor and 4 gig or ram with the SD slot on both machines....leave the storage space as the option.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rps said:


> Yes, I can see where you are coming from. What my concern, if that is the word, is the texting function, So I am leaning toward the Air. I've tried my daughters keyboard on her Touch, and I know the iPads is bigger, but it is quite an awkward process to have the iPad on your knee and try to type, as the Air is more comfortable. What bugs me is the processor speed of the Air and the cost to get a 4 gig machine .... I'm wondering if Apple realised the difficulty the iPad brings to the table on the Air and thus the reason for the current configuration. I would really like to see at least a 2.6 processor and 4 gig or ram with the SD slot on both machines....leave the storage space as the option.



And thus the unclear cut decision....


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rps said:


> Yes, I can see where you are coming from. What my concern, if that is the word, is the texting function, So I am leaning toward the Air. I've tried my daughters keyboard on her Touch, and I know the iPads is bigger, but it is quite an awkward process to have the iPad on your knee and try to type, as the Air is more comfortable. What bugs me is the processor speed of the Air and the cost to get a 4 gig machine .... I'm wondering if Apple realised the difficulty the iPad brings to the table on the Air and thus the reason for the current configuration. I would really like to see at least a 2.6 processor and 4 gig or ram with the SD slot on both machines....leave the storage space as the option.


As for the keyboard issues for the iPad there are Bluetooth options (cases included even) for the iPad so if that is all that is holding you back and the iPad will suit your needs I would recommend saving your money and go for the iPad with a real keyboard option.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Rps said:


> Screature, I value your opinion in all things Mac. I am torn, now, between an iPad and a Mac Air, I'd go the 13 incher. I want a device that is light, I can take notes on, email, and watch the occasional video and, display during my lessons for my ESL student.
> 
> If you had to choose, would you chose the iPad or the Air? Concerning the new operating system which appears to me to be able to take advantage of the Apps that are out there, these two seem to be more comparable than the MBP.


I have an iPad (3G) and I played with the new air at the Apple Store for about 15 minutes yesterday. As an everyday user of the iPad for watching video, web surfing, emails and taking notes, I can firmly say that the MBA is your correct path.

With the MBA ability to turn on and off as quickly as the iPad (sort of like a continuous standby mode with enormous battery life), the MBA is like a non-crippled iPad (you can print, watch flash etc.) with a keyboard. 

The iPad has great uses and potential, don't get me wrong. It is a different form factor - tablet vs. notebook. 

That is my honest opinion on the matter.

Hopefully will have a new MBA by the summer.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> I have an iPad (3G) and I played with the new air at the Apple Store for about 15 minutes yesterday. As an everyday user of the iPad for watching video, web surfing, emails and taking notes, I can firmly say that the MBA is your correct path.
> 
> With the MBA ability to turn on and off as quickly as the iPad (sort of like a continuous standby mode with enormous battery life), the MBA is like a non-crippled iPad (you can print, watch flash etc.) with a keyboard.
> 
> ...


Agreed, I really think the new MBA hits the sweet spot for those of us who want a second computer for casual use. While the iPad has a lot going for it (app store, size, portability), the reality is you can't set it on your lap like a laptop because of the viewing angle unless you have a stand/case for it and then need a keyboard for any real emailing. So for sitting on the sofa web browsing, checking email, etc. the MBA seems like a winner. My only question is whether the core 2 duo chipsets they're using are a real weak spot and if that means it's smarter to hold out until the next gen of low power chips come out.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

For me as a Photographer the MacBook Air is certainly worth a look see. But storage and memory might be the thing that sways me towards something like the Pro since photo storage while shooting out of town may be a big consideration. Granted a pocket 500GB hd would probably fit the bill too. 

Still not wanting to carry around too much stuff especially when my working kit tips the scales at just over 40 lbs and that is not including my 300 f2.8..... means an extra lb or three can be important.

As with all the MBA machines my main concern would be the trade off in structural strength vs thinness and some of the guys at work are really rough on their Pro's now so that makes me doubly concerned.

I'd agree that the polycarb laptops are probably going the way of the dodo or perhaps at some point there will be a total realignment of Apple's laptop lineup.

The iPad is kind of interesting especially with some of the aftermarket keyboard/case combinations.

I think though that price points are going to be the area that will make consumers dive in or not.

IMHO the iPad is still a bit too pricey (keep in mind I'm cheap as I only now bought into the iPhone since it hit $159 on a plan) but if the base units hit the 200-300 price point then I'd jump.

With laptops I think the magic number would be $500 but apple has never had a laptop at that price point and I doubt ever will still it would be interesting if the smaller MBA dropped into the $700-800 price point with the next jump at the $1000 for the lowest end MBP. I suspect the MB might eventually be dropped from the lineup as there may not be enough separation between it and the MBP if plastic gets phased out in favor of unibody though I think there still needs to be a laptop in the MB's price point or a bit lower.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Niteshooter said:


> ...I think though that price points are going to be the area that will make consumers dive in or not.
> 
> IMHO the iPad is still a bit too pricey (keep in mind I'm cheap as I only now bought into the iPhone since it hit $159 on a plan) *but if the base units hit the 200-300 price point then I'd jump.*
> 
> With laptops I think the magic number would be $500 but apple has never had a laptop at that price point and I doubt ever will still* it would be interesting if the smaller MBA dropped into the $700-800 price point *with the next jump at the $1000 for the lowest end MBP. I suspect the MB might eventually be dropped from the lineup as there may not be enough separation between it and the MBP if plastic gets phased out in favor of unibody though I think there still needs to be a laptop in the MB's price point or a bit lower.



Well this is Apple we are talking about... you will never spend that in your lifetime for either product... perhaps your kids will for products that are available when they are adults... maybe. The only way you could buy either the iPad or the Macbook Air for those prices is when they are used and significantly behind what its the latest and greatest.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

screature said:


> Well this is Apple we are talking about... you will never spend that in your lifetime for either product... perhaps your kids will for products that are available when they are adults... maybe. The only way you could buy either the iPad or the Macbook Air for those prices is when they are used and significantly behind what its the latest and greatest.


Yup, that would be Apple. Granted I also didn't expect to buy an iPhone because I figured they would always be too expensive and that changed.

What they do have is a lot of base laptops around the 1k price point perhaps too many.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Well, I wouldn't be surprised if carriers gave subsidies for 3G iPads if you sign a long term contract. If a future iteration of MacBook Air had 3G (or 4G) communications, it too might be available at a discount, but of course you will pay for the service.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Unlike the previous version, which suffered in my opinion from being a high-priced boutique purchase that didn't excel at anything other than being thin, Apple's correctly repackaged this product now. Particularly the 11-inch model, which for much less money performs adequately (albeit a little slower than the MBP), and gives you that cachet of sleek and thin. My guess is that it will outsell its 13-inch counterpart by a significant margin because if its price point, but also because the 13 is so close to the MBP base model, which gives you some very important pluses (more storage, 2x RAM, backlit keyboard, etc.)

I would also not be at all surprised to see the plastic-shelled MB models discontinued soon if MBA 11 sales stay strong. 

All speculation right now, of course...


----------

